# (another) Question about food



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone

My little rescue Chi (I've only had him for 2 1/2 weeks) seems to have colitis, did some research and for the last 4 days been feeding him boiled chicken breast and rice and some Nutro-Australia dry food and he seems really good on this.
My question is, I am scared now to introduce any other food as I don't want him relapsing, can I keep him on this diet as I am not sure if he is getting all the nutrition he needs, sorry I have never had a dog with these sort of problems and am little confused as to what to do.
Thanks so much.

P.S Are chicken necks ok to give, will it affect his stomach issues???


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Chicken necks are ok as long as they are raw. No cooked bones of any kind. And make sure your chi doesn't gulp, but chews well.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, I knew about the no cooked bones just wanted to make sure chicken necks were ok for Chi's 
He is a bit of gulper, how do I stop it?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Hold one end as he chews on the other. Or get a raw chicken wing, wrap it in a lint free dish cloth, and smash it with a hammer  then the pieces are small enough.


----------

